
Mystery ancestor mated with ancient humans. And its 'nested' DNA was just found - bookofjoe
https://www.livescience.com/mystery-ancestor-mated-with-humans.html
======
bookofjoe
>Mapping gene flow between ancient hominins through demography-aware inference
of the ancestral recombination graph

[https://journals.plos.org/plosgenetics/article?id=10.1371/jo...](https://journals.plos.org/plosgenetics/article?id=10.1371/journal.pgen.1008895)

